# Head gasket?



## mihav (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi

I have 2007 audi A4 1.8T.

I found oil in my coolant, but no coolant in oil.
Car is driving great and smoothly, no overheating, no misfiring and no white smoke coming out from exhaust. Oil cooler was bypassed and coolant system flushed. I have done compression test and I am getting results around 150.

What can be the cause for oil getting in coolant? Is it possible it is head gasket, even with good results from compression test? Where are other points, where oil and coolant can mix?

Thank you
Miha


----------



## noonecares (Oct 22, 2014)

Just did mine it was a warped head

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

or the oil cooler itself is a possibility but what ever you do take care of it fast oil in the cooling system will ruin the hoses and you should flush it with a detergent of some kind to remove the residual


----------



## successeuropeauto (Feb 9, 2015)

*oil cooler*

9 out of 10 it's the oil cooler. Use dishwasher machine detergent to clean cooling system soon. will need several washes


----------

